# SignCut-X2 Reviews?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Some of you may remember my FlexiSign review thread weeks ago when I was considering a purchase for Mac OS X (specifically, FlexiStarter Mac). After reaching out to a few Flexi dealers with questions, SAi directly and seeing some of the replies to that thread, Flexi software is not a "must have" for me.

With that being said, I started re-evaluating a full SignCut-X2 purchase (with dongle) given my first uses with the demo version were easy and straightforward. I posted a thread here about using it with Inkscape and I've used it with AI. There seems to be more pros for me to buy SignCut-X2 vs. FlexiStarter. This week, I've run a ton of questions (it seems  ) past the SignCut-X2 support team and they have been very responsive with direct answers. This is good.

Because I value the TSF family feedback, I want your insight on the pros and cons of SignCut-X2. 

Anyone care to share, including you too Ken since you support it on the US Cutter side? 

Thanks bunches!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, no feedback? 

They say that sometimes no news is good news.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry no help here either. We use flexi pro. Good luck.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

SignCut is a great program strictly used as a cutting platform. It has no designing features, but does come with plug-ins for Illy and Corel Draw. It allows you to rotate, add weed lines, tiles, size, and cut multiple copies, etc. It will not allow you to edit vector art, or create vector art. It accepts vector files in .eps or .ai format. It is also Mac or PC compatible. It is also subscription based, unless you go with the dongle version.

I like it as a cutting program, and the Whisque guys are great over there in Sweden. Great support.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I appreciate you chiming in Ken and this looks like the product for me! I'm quite alright with it not being design software and just want to be sure that what it does, it does well.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

It certainly does what it does well.

=)


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Ms. Blue
I have been using Signcut X2 for a few months now with no real issues. I'm designing in Coreldraw and exporting to Signcut, works great! The only other program I have used and possibly compare it with is Artcut software which I found awfull!
I subscribed to Signcut for 12 months and will look again at options then. But for now i'm happy!

Regards
Phil


----------

